# [Aporte] Manual de subwoofer JBL con amp. Clase D



## ajavier2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo y tengo este manual de subwoofer JBL con un ampli Clase D. Esta completo proteciones y demas. Espero que les sirva.


----------



## electroconico (Mar 25, 2011)

Gracias ajavier2010

Voy a echarle una miradita 

Saludos!


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 28, 2011)

ta muy bueno , me pondre enconstruccion solo del ampli , saludos y gracias


----------

